# condensation



## kalamitty

just had a weekend away, in the pioneer renior and during the night the temp dropped so woke up to a frosty day. anyway we noticed the aluminium strip that run near through the cupboards was wet with condensation so we wiped it and left the cupboards open to dry, when we got home i bought some white board cut it to size (width and length), and covered all the aluminium and sealed the edges with silicon, hoping that should cure it. next project is to get some lining carpet and apply to the walls behind the seat cushions.


----------



## cabby

Oh yes the Autocruise build quality again. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## bigcats30

the condensation was caused by your breath......did you have the heater on??


----------



## aikidomo

Get a condensation trap, we winter in our van and have never had this problem my freind, condensation is a normal process that will happen in any confined space when the outside temperature is lower than the inside, your breath condinsates in the windows and any cold surface, that has not heated up.
A trap will cut this down cionsiderably. :roll: 
We have one and it was full last Xmas,heating the Cab area of your van is a good idea as well.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=condensation+trap&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## harveystc

Hi,you don't mention front screens,do you have them,and you should have a little bit of air from somewhere,we leave a small window on the second catch,or the roof open a very small amount,but without front screens you will suffer,as for covering the alloy strip you will not help the situation as it will still get wet and it cannot dry itself because you covered it,have you got heating and is it gas or blow air,gas also produces more condensation, if you are on site a small electric heater left on at night will keep it dry. The major thing in motor homes is damp.
Beware if it starts it will cost you a lot of money.If you could send more info it would help.Did you stay on a campsite? have you got screens?.What sort of heating do you have?.
Perhaps we can help a little more if we have more info.
regards H


----------



## kalamitty

yes we did have a oil filled radiator on in the cab area, we use external screens, and no condensation on the glass, yes we were on a hookup. as for covering the metal up have a look as in some parts it is covered by the wall board from new so all wev'e done is cover the metal parts the rest of the walls are ok. it's just the metal getting cold on one side and warm on the other, just like single glazed windows , i had this prob in another van and covering the bare metal cured it. we tend to use our vans all year round so there is no chance of sleeping with the windows/roof open causing draughts. might as well be in a tent. as for cabbys remark about autocruise build quality i've seen other vans that cost a damm sight more but the cabinet work was shocking, i cant fault the build of the van i've got it is well made it's just that the one fault was leaving the aluminium strip without any covering on.


----------



## Scattycat

aikidomo said:


> Get a condensation trap, we winter in our van and have never had this problem my freind, condensation is a normal process that will happen in any confined space when the outside temperature is lower than the inside, your breath condinsates in the windows and any cold surface, that has not heated up.
> A trap will cut this down cionsiderably. :roll:
> We have one and it was full last Xmas,heating the Cab area of your van is a good idea as well.
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=condensation+trap&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Just remeber to empty them before you set off :roll:


----------



## GROUNDHOG

That is a bit of a sweeping statement Cabby - We had two pre Swift Autocruise vans and the build quality could not be faulted, I cannot comment on the later ones though!

Anyone ever tried a small dehumidifier to solve the condensation problem?


----------



## cabby

My comment was made in regard my own experiences with Autocruise, we had their most expensive model (£72k)in 2005, we almost had a club sweepstake on what would go wrong next.This was not a massed produced model and we had to cancel cross channel bookings twice. Then again the dealer we had was not that interested with after sales either.Collection and delivery to and from the factory was done by a driver and not on a lorry.south coast up to Mexborough. I could go on and on, but there just does not seem enought time today. :wink: :wink: 
But I am happy that your motorhome is as you like it.   

cabby


----------



## Jodi1

We have a 2006 Autocruise which was not a Swift van. We have had no problems at all with condensation. We don't use it all year, but have been away where there have been some frosty mornings. Tend not to use any form of heating during the night as I don't like feeling overheated and quite often leave a window ajar, maybe that's why. The only condensation sometimes forms on the outside of the windows.


----------



## kalamitty

finally finished doing the whiteboard, as for hiding the problem, the aluminium is where then wall board is slotted into it and the ceiling board, it is not normally a problem but we noticed when we opened the cupboard doors the bare metal was wet with condensation. so now it is covered up shouldn't be a problem. we didn't get any condensation anywhere else. just shows that the build quality as other motorhomes would be glued or screwed where the autocruise the board goes into the aluminium extrusion. behind the external skin.


----------



## kalamitty

just been away for another weekend down at castleton cc site, woke up to a frosty morning very cold, and it seems like my idea worked, it was just the warm air hitting cold metal surface causing the condensation, as in one of the cupboards autocruise had covered the metal in the same stuff as the walls and there was no condensation so i just did the rest and a good result.


----------



## Bazbro

I recently bought a small, 12v dehumidifier and I'm on the point of recommending it, even though it's only been in use in our (laid up) m/h for a week or so. Previously I've used a large, mains-powered dehumidifier so this little one is on probation at the moment. But each time I go and look at it, there's another inch or so of water in the little tank.

It's very quiet - a Peltier-principle device with a tiny fan to move air across the element. So, left on all night in a m/h with condensation problems, it might be the answer for some.

I'm not fully recommending it yet until I've used it overnight when sleeping in the m/h. But early results are very promising.

They are freely available - look on E-Bay, about £20-£30.


----------



## kaacee

cabby said:


> Oh yes the Autocruise build quality again. :roll:
> 
> cabby


I have owned an Augusta nearly 3 years from new and can honestly say I have had no issues with build quality whatsoever, unlike a friend who has a German made A class Carthargo costing twice the price of mine and has had nothing but trouble. So to refer to "Autocruise" build quality again, as if that is the norm, I am afraid your comments do not apply to my van.

Keith


----------

